# 5 1/2weeks with green mucous poo



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

I exclusively breast feed my baby and for the last week she has had mainly green mucous poo with mucous blood at times, I took her to hospital on Sunday but they were unconcerned as her observations were fine. They thought that it was either a tummy bug or she may be dairy intolerant. She is on gaviscon for reflux and I was giving her infacol but I stopped this 2 days ago and her poo is not as explosive. 
They sent off a stool sample but I haven't heard anything I have also tried to cut dairy from my diet. How long should I give things to settle down? I am close to giving up breast feeding as I feel everything I eat or drink affects her. Thanks in advance x


----------



## Kevhub (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi 

Just a bit confused with this how can she be dairy intolerant if exclusively breast fed ? 

What do you mean by mucous blood ? How much blood are we talking about ? Is this still happening and if so have you spoke to your GP / HV

Please give me as much info as possible 

Thanks, Kev


----------



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi, they said that it could be dairy intolerance through the dairy I was taking in and it passing into the breastmilk. The mucous blood is similar to having blood when you blow your nose it was streaked through her poo. The hv wasn't concerned as she is content and healthy. Her poo is getting better and more yellow green and in the last 4 days there has only been a pinkish streak in 2 nappies. I thought it was either due to the Gaviscon and infacol I was giving her so I've stopped the infacol and I've reduced the dairy in my diet. I know it takes a few weeks for dairy to cone out my system so I don't think its a dairy intolerance. 
Thanks


----------



## Kevhub (Apr 20, 2013)

hi 

sorry for the late reply, ive been on holiday so just getting back into the swing of things.

to be honest ive never heard of dairy intolerance via breastmilk but I cant see why its not possible. I really cant see why gaviscon or infacol would cause streaking in the stools. the fact that they are turning yellow is a good thing. 

I would keep a very close eye on this.  It could be a nasty tummy bug which is now subsiding but if it continues I would want some further investigation but by the sound of things it seems to be resolving. 

keep in touch and let me know if you have any other worries. 

she definitely needs checking if the blood in the stools doesn't resolve or increases

best wishes
kev


----------



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks kev the stool samples have come back negative and in the last week all her nappies have been yellow except 2 or 3 and only 2 have had traces of blood so hopefully we R on the right track.thanks


----------

